# Slaying the Bloodthirster



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, a friend of mine is always using the Bloodthirster. I have thought a good way to kill this Greater Daemon, do you know any good (almost fail proof) ways that any army can kill it?

For example:

In a Slaanesh Daemon Army, you need:

Greater Daemon of Slaanesh
A big block of Daemonettes
The Masque
A Herald of Slaanesh or two (one is BSB with Great Icon of Despair)

The tactic:

The Herald forces the Bloodthirster to charge him and his big unit (with the Great Icon of Despair he is at -2 LD now)

In the Shooting Phase the Masque reduces his Leadership by D3.

A Herald (with Allure of Slaanesh) Challenges the Bloodthirster, now he must pass a Leadership test on LD 4 - 6.

Assuming he fails, he'll loose combat by 5. So he'll take a LD test again, if he rolls the average 7 on two dice he is dead.


For serious overkill give the Greater Daemon the 'Take all LD tests on 3D6'.


Sure he could just pass his LD test and slaughter the Herald, but most of the time he won't. And even if he does the Greater Daemon can make short work of him when he's on LD 6 or lower.


Does anyone know any other nasty tricks with any other Armies?


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Bretonnian Lord with Virtue of Heroisim and golden Sigil Sword has done me well against any sort of big creature, including the bloodthirster


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Block of any cheap troops with great weapons/halberds works most of the time against monsters- you hit at S4-6 and will cause the odd wound, meanwhile the BT tries to kill his way through you... will normally fail.

Another way is just to send anything into the BT and cast flesh to stone on them (especially if its boosted to +4T). T7+ infantry are laughing at the BT and you'll eventually kill it just with SCR: 3 ranks, banner and possible charge bonus means even if the BT gets a lucky wound or 2 through he's still got a hard instability test to make.

One I've never quite got to work.... but have used to make a BT run away all game was to have a treeman ancient with annoyance of netlings chace his down. A S6 T6 monster which can only be hit on a 6 in combat (challenge- but BT can't decline anyway) is a pretty poor match-up for a BT.

Personally my fav way is to just to make good use of the dragonbane gem and dragonhelm... almost all BTs I've played against have had flaming attacks, and challenging a monster/character that cannot decline with a character that is all but immune to his attacks (especially with cav/monstrous inf which can't be thunderstomped) is great fun


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

High Elf prince with the standard tank layout.
Great weapon, Vambraces of defense, Armour of Caledor, Other tricksters shard and amulet of light

Tyrion

Some form of Ogre character with the Dragonbane gem and the tenderiser.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Some form of Ogre character with the Dragonbane gem and the tenderiser.



...
:cray:
...
*sniff*
They took my Tenderiser away. It doesn't exist in the new book... *sniff* unish:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> :cray:
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...



oh... my bad


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Orochi said:


> High Elf prince with the standard tank layout.
> Great weapon, Vambraces of defense, Armour of Caledor, Other tricksters shard and amulet of light


Well yeah this would also work if it wasn't for the fact that this set up won't exactly work. One is the fact that it is illegal. 2 enchanted items. Second, the math is definitely not in your favor. 2+ and a 4++ is awesome, just here is the thing. The BT is actually faster than you, so you do NOT get your re-rolls with ASF. So you would land 2 hits. Then a single wound. yay you did 1 wound. He has what 4 more? Then its BT turn to strike. 7 attacks needing 3s is about 4ish. The way I build my BT i would get about 6 or all my strikes in due to immortal fury. Then with S6, possibly killing blow if you so choose the axe of khorne, which in this case I would, I would land about 6 wounds, one of them being the killing blow wound on average. Then you roll your saves. -3 to your armour save says you will miss 4, re-roll you will miss 2, then the 4+ you miss one. Then there is the thunderstomp...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My old HE would laugh at a BT- phoenix guard with a BSB and a life archmage. I've got +5SCR (and musician) before the fight starts so if the BT charges me he needs to do 5W to avoid losing... and I just challenge with my champion. BT may have 7 attacks but he's still only likely to get about 5W... which will drop to 2-3 after my ward saves. He then doesn't get to make any thunderstomps as he's already won the challenge (I think he should be able to stomp on the unit... but unfortunately he can't).
Next turn the archmage just casts regrowth on the unit to get the champ back and if possibly my spearmen would flank charge with their warbanner (+8SCR for 3 ranks, banner, warbanner, BSB, flank and charge). At that point the BT would be amazingly lucky to survive... and I have another champ to sacrifice the turn after.
...
... what I'm not saying in there is that it was usual for me to take the dragonhelm on my BSB and dragonbane on my archmage. They are my favourite 2 magical items in the game and its a rare for me to be on the table with neither. Equally, the archmage could give a unit +4T to make the BT wound on 4+/5+.


In my experience BTs used to be able to charge pretty much whatever and be fairly sure they would come out teh back, but in 8th they struggle a lot more. If I took one I would just send it as a flanking unit to kill everything other then block units and then flank charge against things which are already engaged in combat. if you can single out a BT they aren't too hard to kill, but having one in the flank of a unit that has enemies to its front is game over- you can't pull any characters over to hit it hard, don't have massed attacks to throw against it, can't play silly devils with cha,pions in challenges and likely won't be steadfast (certainly not for long).

Personally my WFB daemons only use the GUO from the lords (if I even take one). Its not as killy as a BT and isn't really as good, but it survives against artillery for longer and between thunderstomp and stream of bile can make about as much of an impact as a BT... but the reason I take it is Pestulent Mucus. If I can charge him into the front of an enemy unit and make base contact with nasty expensive lords then I've already won- almost nothing can survive taking 10 T tests with no armour saves against fails... and that's if I lose  Since I normally force the opponent into chasing a siren I normally flank charge with the GUO (with daemonettes in the front if I need to- they won't have their herald though if I've taken her off to do a long range siren).


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Ya just gotta slap 'em a few times!


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Or gun him down...not that hard really. THAT is what a cannon is for. To blow something like that to hell.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

My mistake, the Champion gets the Amulet of Light (from the PG).

Daemons just aren't up to it nowadays, Greater Daemons are such a heavy drain on points in an edition that likes Gunlines.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

I actually don't see this edition liking gunlines. With charge ranges increasing drastically it isn't all that hard to get into combat turn 3 or even early as 2.


----------

